# Filesystem full (/ad0s1a)



## stephanelefou (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, when I look at my filesystems (*df -h*), /dev/ad0s1a (mounted on /) shows 104% capacity (-19% Avail).

This is FreeBSD 7.0.  The box has been up and running for the past 163 days.  Should I reboot it?

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 30, 2011)

Run
`% du -xh /`
and see if you have some abnormally big directories.


----------



## _martin (Jan 30, 2011)

It is very unlikely reboot will fix that actually. Do NOT edit any system config files on / now - you would get them zero-downed.

Try to do a

`# find / -xdev -type f -size +10000 -exec ls -la {} \;`

to find somewhat bigger files and search for modified files in 24hrs too : 

`#  find / -xdev -type f -mtime -1 -exec ls -la {} \;`

It would help to see the output from `# df -m` - to see how big your / really is and to check the disk layout.

Did you do something recently that would cause rapid FS utilization (make installkernel), etc. ?


----------



## stephanelefou (Jan 30, 2011)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> It is very unlikely reboot will fix that actually. Do NOT edit any system config files on / now - you would get them zero-downed.
> 
> Try to do a
> 
> ...



Hi matoatlantis, I didn't reboot my box.  
Here is the output:


```
fbsd70# find / -xdev -type f -size +10000 -exec ls -la {} \;
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  15691776 Nov 30  2008 /etc/X11/Xorg.core
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  9219468 Feb 24  2008 /boot/kernel/kernel
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27589910 Feb 24  2008 /boot/kernel/kernel.symbols
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  5591040 Nov 27 10:04 /root/.mozilla/firefox/0lmjjzsm.default/Cache/_CACHE_003_
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  152773555 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.vnc/fbsd70.net:1.log
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  16465920 Nov 19  2009 /root/opera.core
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  5365760 May 22  2010 /root/artsd.core
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  21073920 Nov 30  2008 /root/mysql-query-browser.core
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  20467712 Nov 30  2008 /root/mysql-administrator.core
fbsd70# find / -xdev -type f -mtime -1 -exec ls -la {} \;
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  5703 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  3637 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  3404 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.kde/share/apps/kdesktop/IconPositions
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  2179 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.ICEauthority
-rw-------  1 root  wheel  32 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.mcop/random-seed
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  152773555 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.vnc/fbsd70.net:1.log
fbsd70#
fbsd70# find / -xdev -type f -mtime -1 -exec ls -lan {} \;
-rw-------  1 0  0  5703 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
-rw-------  1 0  0  3637 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
-rw-------  1 0  0  3404 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.kde/share/apps/kdesktop/IconPositions
-rw-------  1 0  0  2179 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.ICEauthority
-rw-------  1 0  0  32 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.mcop/random-seed
-rw-r--r--  1 0  0  152773555 Jan 29 19:20 /root/.vnc/fbsd70.net:1.log
fbsd70# df -m
Filesystem  1M-blocks   Used Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a       495    475   -19   104%    /
devfs               0      0     0   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s1e       495      1   454     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s1f     15992   5959  8754    41%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1d      1280    342   835    29%    /var
/dev/ad1       295636 195051 76934    72%    /ad1
/dev/ad2s1      73911  52447 15551    77%    /ad2
fbsd70#
```

Looks like VNC and Firefox are taking up a lot of space, isnt't it?

Thanks.


----------



## stephanelefou (Jan 30, 2011)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> It is very unlikely reboot will fix that actually. Do NOT edit any system config files on / now - you would get them zero-downed.
> 
> Try to do a
> 
> ...



Hi, I found out the vncserver log file was taking 15.2 GB!  It has been removed and it all look good now.  

Thanks.


----------



## _martin (Jan 30, 2011)

Ouch - I see you like running X apps under root - that's not a good idea. 
You should start X session under regular user and use either su in console or kdesu in KDE.

It seems that you have some core files there too. Check them with file(1) like this:
`# file /etc/X11/Xorg.core`

Do the same for the files below too. You can safely remove them if file identifies them as a core file (I'm guessing you are not going to do any debugging). Pay attention though, it is not necessarily core file even if it is called core. 


```
-rw------- 1 root wheel 15691776 Nov 30 2008 /etc/X11/Xorg.core
-rw------- 1 root wheel 16465920 Nov 19 2009 /root/opera.core
-rw------- 1 root wheel 21073920 Nov 30 2008 /root/mysql-query-browser.core
-rw------- 1 root wheel 20467712 Nov 30 2008 /root/mysql-administrator.core
```

Look at these directories: 


```
/root/.kde
/root/.vnc
/root/.mozilla
```

These are directories for KDE settings, VNC and firefox cache. They can grow very fast (specially firefox) - depending on your settings. 

As mentioned earlier - you should not run these applications under root (there is really no need to).


----------



## stephanelefou (Jan 30, 2011)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> Ouch - I see you like running X apps under root - that's not a good idea.
> You should start X session under regular user and use either su in console or kdesu in KDE.
> 
> It seems that you have some core files there too. Check them with file(1) like this:
> ...



Thanks for the comments.  As for the root account used with X apps, I know it's not a good idea.  But this box is my own personal use only, running in my basement on an old Celeron 566 24/7, on which I store my pictures, movies, music, MySQL and Apache stuff.  

Now, how do I flag this thread as [RESOLVED] ?


----------



## _martin (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, it's your choice really, but you know how hard it is to break bad habits, right ? 

To mark the thread as _Solved_ go to your first thread post, click on edit, click on "go advanced" and set the title to Solved.


----------

